

The Crunchies Are Rigged (seriously) - ayu
http://shittystartup.com/general/the-crunchies-are-rigged-seriously/

======
lomegor
I get it that the person who wrote this is angry, but not a single real
commentary in there. And not "(seriously)". At least provide more arguments,
compare their The Rules with those of other awards, and please, give a more
extended explanation of why you think all the things you mentioned are bad.

------
mvkel
"I’m glad I got in free because I’m a journalist."

Wow... that definition is painted pretty broadly these days, isn't it? Almost
every paragraph had a meme. Very mature.

~~~
untog
Exactly what I was thinking.

"But major props to that chick with the long white dress with flowers and
shit. You are so cool. and so hot. ;)"

" downstairs is just where the noobs hung out whooooops"

Journalism? I've heard of it.

